

Struggling to Recover From a Cyberattack - kurtable
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/23/business/smallbusiness/struggling-to-recover-from-a-cyberattack.html

======
fakeer
_CTO living off the grid!_

How in the first place he got in? When I joined as a software engineer after
college my father received three phones calls over a period of 7 days and one
of them was from the police (my father's reaction to me was "what have you
done?"). All on our home base phone, for my background check. Arranged by my
would-be employer. Though I never quite understood how police called him,
because here police doesn't do the background verification for private firm.
Maybe the caller lied.

Anyway, hard to imagine that kind of lapse in the mighty United States of
America.

